

JQuery 1.4 Might Break Your AJAX - seasoup
http://www.neeraj.name/blog/articles/895-handling-json-parsing-natively-in-jquery-1-4-and-what-changed-from-jquery-1-3

======
seasoup
Synopsis:

This is bad json and will result in an error: { 'foo' : 'bar' } { foo: 'bar' }
{ foo: "bar" } { "foo" : 'bar' }

You must do this: { "foo" : "bar" }

------
knuckle_cake
JSON.parse will also choke on the out-of-spec JSON. If your AJAX interactions
stop working with jquery 1.4, it's your AJAX that is broken :)

